# What type of bug net?



## MAD777 (Jun 26, 2008)

I need some advice. I am planning a hiking trip soon to the White Mountains in New Hampshire. I have heard that mosquitos rule the lower elevations and black flies reign above. I want to make a head net for bugs, but I don't know what mesh would be appropriate.

A fine mesh is needed for noseeums and the like but, that obscures my vision noticibly. At the same time, a more vision friendly mesh, that would still stop mosquitos, would be useless if enemy is micro-sized.

What mesh would be appropriate on a summer hike in the Whites?


----------



## bigbog (Jun 26, 2008)

*You can see thru darker mesh easier...(imho)*

Hi MAD777,
I have a sneaking suspicion that it may be different for each person...BUT, having said that...I find that a darker tinted mesh, even if it's the fine stuff, allows much easier viewing for our eyes...than does the olive colored stuff...  My guess is that the lighter stuff reflects a little more light towards our eyes.  Sorry, don't have a brand name....grab some images from online(if possible)...you should be able to get some sort of comparison.

Just my $.01...


----------



## Jonni (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not sure what the best would be to make a bug net, but I do know that Wal-Mart sells pretty good head nets with elastic bottoms for around $2.00. We use them exclusively at Mt. Sunapee while doing summer work. The net just covers our head, but it's enough to keep both the mosquitoes and the black flies away. For our arms we've found that anything with a lot of DEET works with two applications a day (Ben's usually, but we also use the little OFF spray bottles with nearly 100% DEET).


----------



## MAD777 (Jun 26, 2008)

Good point about the color of the netting! Darker is definitely better.

If mosquitos and black flies are the main culprits, then it sounds like I don't have to get the finest mesh available.

I will check out those at Walmart. Amazing how we can get someone in China to make a head net and ship it over here, cheaper than I can make it!  What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 27, 2008)

I just use one of these with a baseball cap (I know, it would work better with a broad-brimmed). Yes, it lessens the vision somewhat, but I just consider that a price to pay.

However, the bugs will be lessening at this point as their peak season passes, the weather gets warmer, and things dry out. Sure, the mosquitoes will still come out at dusk, but overall it will get to the point that with a good dose of DEET and keeping moving on the trail, you can get away without being harassed. It's pretty rare to actually need netting while hiking up there in July or August.


----------



## MAD777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Michael, that's exactly why I plan my summer trips there in July to get past the "mud" season in spring and the "bug" season in June. Our other trips are in mid winter as we like snow travel and camping and of course, the fall for the folliage.


----------



## billski (Jun 30, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> I just use one of these with a baseball cap (I know, it would work better with a broad-brimmed). Yes, it lessens the vision somewhat, but I just consider that a price to pay.
> 
> However, the bugs will be lessening at this point as their peak season passes, the weather gets warmer, and things dry out. Sure, the mosquitoes will still come out at dusk, but overall it will get to the point that with a good dose of DEET and keeping moving on the trail, you can get away without being harassed. It's pretty rare to actually need netting while hiking up there in July or August.



I have to agree with Michael.  I spent yesterday (after the rains) pretty deep in the woods of the Whites, with at least 3 of those hours in pretty wet, boggy areas, the remainder at elevations up to 2700'.  The mosquitoes weren't bad at all.  The gnats weren't really biting, but they kept flying into my eyes, even with glasses on.  I'm having problems seeing today   An occasional deerfly that wouldn't give up.
Plenty of DEET.


----------



## billski (Jul 5, 2008)

Bug update.  
I was in the Western Whites this weekend at the 3000' level, the deer flies were nasty..
Blueberries and raspberries will probably be ready for picking in 2 weeks, 3 weeks at the latest.


----------



## MAD777 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the deer flies but I can't wait until I can pick some blueberries!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 11, 2008)

I was up in Maine (Rangeley Lakes region) and the combination of black flies, mosquitoes, and deer flies was oppressive. It wasn't a head net I needed, though. A little DEET (Benz 100) kept them away, but as my socks slipped down they went mad on the freshly-exposed skin. Looks like an enormous, deep rash, I have so many bites down there overlaid atop each other.

Alas, the things we suffer for fun!


----------



## MAD777 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your trials and tribulations with the wildlife!

You have me thinking about my sock choices. In summer, I wear Smartwool mini adrenaline lites with mesh trail runners. I figure on getting wet and just trudge through streams and the less sock material I have, the faster it will dry out. 

BUT! I can't tuck my pant legs into those skimpy little socks! I need to get some thin but tall socks that can hold my pant legs and maybe prevent the cursed ankle chewing you endured.

But it's all still fun!
Cheers


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 12, 2008)

How do the mesh trail runners do with keeping sand and small sticks out? That's one problem I always seem to have with anything open like that.


----------

